# How can i get her lighter?????



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

i used to ride a horse like this, tricky one to fix.. with this horse i just played around with loads of bits, you could borrow from friends/family b4 you'd spend your cash.. i ended up using a pelham with a chain that fits arond their chin.. these bits come with either a rubber or metal mouth.. for about 3days i kept the chain that i could fit 2fingers in under it&every time the horse throw his weight on my hands id pull him back2 a stop(not brutaly)&make him walk backwards for 2or3 steps &then ride on.. this might seem odd but it worked , the horse started to respect me and ended up having a very collected gait working well in hand....

the only thing il say.. if youv never used this bit before, be careful you wouldnt make him rear back..can happen easily so take your time, maybe ask a friend 2show you.. or theres loads of videos on youtube... 
my only other advise would be to do some weight lifting and get a really good pair of gloves lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Bits are not the answer.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Tons and tons of transitions. Every time you do a transition, the horse's hind end becomes more engaged. She steps more under her center of gravity, which brings her shoulders essentially "lightening" her forehand. I'd say half halts, but start with the "louder" transitions for now. Sounds like she isn't trained properly to do half halts yet. 

Do check you bit to make sure it is comfortable for her. Most TB's have enormous tongues. Make sure the bit provided proper clearance in there. 

Also remember that she cannot pull on something that isn't there. If she is constantly heavy in your hands, give the reins a wobbly feel to them so she figures out she is responsible for holding herself up and not leaning on you as a 5th leg.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm no great hand, but I can sure get them to not pull on your hands...I use an O-ring snaffle on everything I ride. What I do alot of is stopping and backing. Any time you're in their mouth and they pull, hold it till they give. At first I don't even care if they quit backing, I just want them to give to my hands. I imagine there's about 9 thousand videos on Youtube for this. 

Most people would probably git lateral softness first, and they're probably right to do so. 

Nevertheless, you're not doing yourself any favors by switching to gimmick bits. I'm not saying I feel sorry for horses if leverage is used on them, just be a better horseman and get your horse broke with a simple bit.

Hope that's clear as mud...


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Bits are not the answer.


Well then, what, pray tell, _is _the answer? Enlighten the un-enlightened.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

In my opinion simply changing the bit doesn't solve the problem, it just avoids it. I had this trouble a few times at one of my old yards with a couple of horses. I used to "play" with the bit a lot, half halting, and also having no contact at all so the horses learnt to hold themselves - they shouldn't lean on you!!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Bits, will not help, they will only make the horse harder in the mouth.
Pulling harder will definitely not help, horses are stronger than you and they will pull even harder.
Backing up can help, but not if you back up just by pulling on there mouth. When you do it use your legs and seat and light reins. When you stop backing up push the horse forward to a fast walk or trot and get them to sit back and use there hind end. 

The best way to get a horse light is with your SEAT! When a horse starts pulling on you, dont pull back. Instead ask them to slow down with your seat (tighten your stomach muscles, sit deeper, DONT PULL) and then squeeze them forward with your legs. By doing this you ask them to engage there hind end, thus it makes them lighter up front. 

Transitions are GREAT! For example in your warm do at least 10 good halts, with the horse in frame and not pulling. This gets them listening to your seat as well as getting them lighter. If you horse listens to your seat well it will be easier to get them light. When you start trotting do about 10 trot walk transition both ways. Transition get the horse to sit back and use themselves, when done right. This means you need to ask them to slow down with your seat, dont pull, and use your legs to ask for impulsion.

Also, horses wont pull on something that isnt there so lighten your hands, DONT PULL BACK! Instead, take the contact you want, if u want a lighter contact take a lighter contact. It is not easy though, it requires a lot of leg and seat and dont expect your horse to get it right away, it can take weeks, months, or years for your horse to be light all the time with out you asking for it.

I hope this helped!


----------



## BravadoThePony (Nov 7, 2011)

OTTBs are trained to brace and lean into the bit while running, so that's most likely why she is so heavy in your hands. Typically with OTTBs, contact with the reins means FASTER, so just pulling back on her is actually fairly counter productive. When re-training and OTTB it is best to take into account that they are not just mindlessly running when they race, and they do have training. This training is just very, very different from the training sport horses/pleasure mounts get. I suggest reading up on how they are trained so you can understand better why she does what she does and how to correct her. I DO NOT suggest changing her bit. That is a shortcut, not training.
I suggest forgetting about riding on contact for now, just focus on getting her to stay light and support herself. Don't give your mare something to lean on. Keep your arms very loose and elastic so she can't brace against you. Transitions are excellent for getting her off the forehand. Try to give her cues to slow down with alternating rein pressure(squeezing) and avoid using a steady pull. It will probably take a while to get her good and light consistently, but as they say, "one makes haste slowly with horses." Good luck!


----------



## 88Emerald88 (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/bit-use-strong-horse-english-style-104141/

I have the same problem with my mare. ^_^ At first, that's what I did. All the transitions and stuff. But, you must be carefull with the transitions. Make sure that she doesn't stop with her forehand. If she engages her backhand while doing the transition, continue your work. If she puts her weight in you hands, back her up. I don't know how your mare is but my mare wasn't happy at all to back up. She would either rear, or back up with me asking her. So, I would switch. I would back up once, and pivot twice. That worked too. Also, if you really don't have ANY response with all that, I would try a Pelham. That's what I did with my mare. I had the pelham in her for about a year. When I was actually able to stop her with my seat, I switched. I was using the snaffle for dressage, and the pelham for jumping. Now, I use mainly the snaffle but I put the pelham for the competitions, because I don't want to have to do a transition to make her pick herself up. And push her forward. When she pulls, push. She won't expect that. No worries, I think getting a horse light is one of the hardest thing to do, if they haven't been trained correctly at first. I got my mare at 4 yeard-old. At first, I had to make her learn to stop when I asked. Then, I made her learn to stop with the snaffle. After that, I made her learn to go forward with the pelham. And now I'm in the process of making her learn to go forward WITHOUT being on my hands with the snaffle. x) Hope it helps ^_^


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Bits are not the answer.


If your going to respond to a question, at least say something useful.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Derry girl said:


> If your going to respond to a question, at least say something useful.



Sure. Get an experienced trainer.


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Sure. Get an experienced trainer.


Not always an option, i think we all know that can be expensive.. the whole point is to leave tips and advise for people before it may have to go to that stage... 
:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Leg... and lots of it. Following with your seat and keeping your hands soft and working that bit in their mouths.

If they can't give.. then practice on the ground by sticking your finger in the corner of their mouth and stop when they begin to lick and chew. After they can do that, work on asking them to give with the bit in their mouth on the ground, by playing with one rein then the other. Once they understand the concept, then work on them giving undersaddle at a standstill. Then work on the giving at the walk.

You need to do your part too.. pulling back or squeezing jelly out of your horse isn't going to do anything. You need to give the correct aids, tap and release with your legs, follow your horse with your seat keeping your hips loose. Don't drive with your seat as you could mess up your horse's rhythm. Just use your legs and have a passively active seat. 

But honestly, I think you need to find a riding instructor that is competent enough and experienced enough to help you understand. At least a lesson every week or every other week would help you tons.


----------

